# 6 foot round bale feeders



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I am driving this weekend to go pick up a couple of these. Doese anyone have them? How do you like them? Are they easy to flip on their side so you can get the round bale in it?

http://www.ranchcity.com/product.cfm?productID=236

http://www.ranchcity.com/product.cfm?productID=257


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You'll be better off to get the modified tombstone type feeder rather than the reach in kind because the horse rubs their necks as the reach in and they're really hard on manes. I'm working with new eyewear at the moment and it looks like both feeders come in two sections which usually means you can spread them to add a bale but if not, it isn't all that hard to tip one on it's side and flip it over a bale.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I definitely agree with WR on the type ... the reach through type don't work for horses. Not only do they rub their mane, I've had horses get cut on the jaw from yanking their head back at an angle when they spooked or another horse made a run at them. Not good!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.ranchcity.com/product.cfm?productID=257

even this kind? This is the second link.

I have a dexter cow and some sheep so was thinking of getting one of each. the horse is a fjord so I dont want the mane ruined for sure.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

lasergrl said:


> http://www.ranchcity.com/product.cfm?productID=257
> 
> even this kind? This is the second link.
> 
> I have a dexter cow and some sheep so was thinking of getting one of each. the horse is a fjord so I dont want the mane ruined for sure.


Yes, that one will work fine. That's what WR calls the "modified tombstone" kind ... there isn't anyplace that a horse can actually reach through as they can with the other one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The cow will also be fine with the modified tombstone feeder and if she has horns, this is exactly what you need. My experience with goats is limited to 9 Nigerian nightmares my daughter adopted and it seems goats have no problem getting to feed no matter what you use.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

The ONLY thing that was making me consider getting the non tombstone type was so the sheep and cow cant jump into it, but, I think they could probably get into either one if they wanted so might as well get two tombstone ones. Right now I have homemade cattle panel ones and need to get those out before filly arrives. They have bent those panels up so bad they all just jump right over and in it, darned critters.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

lasergrl said:


> The ONLY thing that was making me consider getting the non tombstone type was so the sheep and cow cant jump into it, but, I think they could probably get into either one if they wanted


I can't say anything about cow and sheep, but I can definitely prove that a 16 hand warmblood mare can and will get into the hay ring if she chooses to. Of course getting out is something else again ... we finally had to tip the ring up on the side so she could walk out. She certainly didn't panic though, just patiently waited for someone to arrive to get her out of it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The old rancher always said that if it holds water, it might hold a goat and I never did find a feeder or fence that was goat proof.


----------

